# First attempt at an ABT rack



## un4gvn1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Just got finished with this, pretty pleased with how well it came out, so gonna make at least one more. With a max capacity of 20, we all know it's not gonna make enough of 'em! :D








The large holes are 1 1/16" (the largest the ironworker at work can punch) the small holes are 7/16" for smoke and drainage. 

Now to test it out!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2018)

Great job, looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 30, 2018)

Watching this one. Could sure of use that at the Pa gathering but it would had to be bigger those guys can wolf down some ABT's.

By the way welcome to the forum.

Warren


----------



## un4gvn1 (Oct 30, 2018)

True to form, the second one took less than half the time to build that the first did. I didn't bother taking any pics of the second, as it looks darn near identical to the first.

With just the wife and I to cook for, a couple of 20 place racks should be plenty, unless the extended family gets a taste of 'em. I'll try to start "seasoning" 'em this upcoming weekend (I'll be off Wed-Sat this week).

Thanks for the warm welcome, I think I'm gonna like it here. ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 30, 2018)

Lot of friendly guys and gals on here with tons of info for sure.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice job on the ABT rack, and welcome to the site.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 1, 2018)

UN, Nice looking rack, look forward to seeing it in action!


----------

